# can i feed my tort celery leaves



## Maisy

is it safe to feed my 5 year old horseflied tortoise celery and celery leaves?


----------



## leigti

Yes, as part of a varied diet. Mostly stick to weeds and greens but an occasional celery or carrots won't hurt.


----------



## wellington

Yes, I agreed and i have fed them myself too


----------



## Jacqui

Certainly, if you have some use them, but not something to go out and buy as a food source. No need for waste. The celery itself can also be fed and is a good source of water (not so much good for any other nutritional value). My tortoises enjoy a treat of them on all the holidays (as that is the only time we seem to use celery around here).


----------



## redfootdaddy

I feed celery leaves as a treat, to mix up her greens. She seems to love them, and they'd otherwise just be going in the stock pot.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I have never fed celery to Tidgy, my Greek tortoise.
Wifey eats it all. She loves it .
However, I personally always check 
http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/tortoise_home_1.asp
to see what they recommend, though not everyone agrees with them.
They don't think it's a good idea, but say 'a few nibbles do no great harm '.


----------

